
More Proof You Should Release Now: Others Likely Have Similar Observations - vlad
http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/04/led-older-than-we-thought.html
======
vlad
While the author focuses on rewriting history books, I think of bigger
importance is the lesson that two unrelated entities can come up with the same
ideas. It's more important to release first. There are also examples (I forget
the specific word for this, maybe somebody here knows?) where people living
far away from each other came up with the same ways to cope with nature,
without any possible way to know of anybody else's ideas.

